# Hey new here



## Shockwave179 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey I just wanted to say hello because I'm new. I live in Rochester NY and I drive a 1988 Cirrusblau Metallic 735i


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Welcome!

New to this board, new to this BMW, or both?


----------



## Shockwave179 (Dec 29, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> Welcome!
> 
> New to this board, new to this BMW, or both?


I've had the car for about 2 years now so I wouldn't say new
also a member at dtmpower.net and e32underground.com


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Welcome to the Bimmerfest


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Very nice looking ride. Thanks for posting those pics and welcome aboard! :thumbup:


----------



## Shockwave179 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the fest.
I'm originally from Rochester so I know those pics must have been taken on the 4th of July (since I there is no snow to be seen) :jawdrop:


----------



## Shockwave179 (Dec 29, 2004)

yea the first picture is from early summer and the second is from a few weeks ago


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 28, 2004)

Welcome Shockwave, do you have a Shockwave boat also, they are an outfit out here on the West coast, just asking, if so you might want to check out HotBoat.net/forums. 

Lots of fun there too!!! 

I'm MandMVG over there.

Have an Ultra 21'LX w Dominator Jet......

Getting a 745i in March Euro Delivery!!!!!


----------



## Shockwave179 (Dec 29, 2004)

no i don't have a shockwave but my family does have a 23'8 chapparal bowrider and i used to read hotboat as ironic as that is


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 28, 2004)

Shockwave179 said:


> no i don't have a shockwave but my family does have a 23'8 chapparal bowrider and i used to read hotboat as ironic as that is


Well your right that is ironic glad to see you got your Bimmer, looking forward to mine coming into our, the wife and my own hands.... We have an Ultra Boat and may be looking to get another after all the BMW stuff gets cleared up. Good Luck with yours and Hope you and your family have a wonderful New Year.

MikeVG and Family


----------

